# Opera Talent here, watch this video!



## famousreporter (Mar 1, 2009)

PLease copy and paste the following link to watch






Virtually a vocal miracle...Gabriel's natural and pure gift of tone mixed with the discipline and precision of a world class vocalist makes Australian born Gabriel a sure fire hit the world over. Choosing to forge her own path and avoiding the opera companies and being "typical", this talented young woman is already making her own recordings, and performs in front of thousands of random patrons by having the courage and self confidence to perform as any busker would..on city streets the world over!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I love this particular perfomance.....unfortunately, searching for other examples comes up very dissappointing. , Chuck


----------

